# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Word Lens

## JEK

Realtime virtual reality translation for the iPhone. French to English in the works.

----------


## amyb

That is one handy dictionary concept and smart application.

----------


## JEK

Amy, see the video up in the main forum - amazing technology. Self contained too -- no network connection required.

----------


## andynap

And I thought the song recognition was great

----------


## amyb

Viewed it-I am in awe. It appears at a well timed speed and is  easy to follow.

----------


## JEK

Only on iPhone. Why is that they have the best apps?  :)

----------


## BBT

Got it thanks another JEK Winner app.

----------


## Petri

> Only on iPhone. Why is that they have the best apps?  :)



No doubt it will arrive on Android pretty soon, too bad the camera in my phone is so ****ty that it won't be able to read any signs anyway  :Big Grin: 


But a great concept, I could almost want to buy an iPod Touch for it.

----------


## NYCFred

> Only on iPhone. Why is that they have the best apps?  :)



 Been there, done that. 

this is kinda starting to be like talking politics w Skeeter....LOL

----------


## JEK

That is so 2009 . . .

----------


## andynap

It looks like this only goes from English to Spanish- no help for me

----------


## JEK

Google Mobile with Goggles on my iPhone does the translation in any language, but it is a three step operation and you need the network.

----------


## JEK



----------


## JEK



----------


## andynap

> Google Mobile with Goggles on my iPhone does the translation in any language, but it is a three step operation and you need the network.




I was talking about Word Lens- the subject matter here

----------


## JEK

Makes no difference as you don't have the hardware for it anyway.

----------


## andynap

Doesn't matter anyway. Who cares?

----------


## JEK

You must. You keep coming back for more :)

----------


## andynap

John- whether I can load it or not I really don't need an English/Spanish translation for anything.

----------


## JEK

See above. All European languages coming soon. Also support for off-brand phones :) Since I'm off to Cabo soon, I bought the Spanish-English.

----------


## Larry

This is a cool app.  So many apps are solutions looking for problems.  This one seems very useful.

----------


## andynap

> See above. All European languages coming soon. Also support for off-brand phones :) Since I'm off to Cabo soon, I bought the Spanish-English.




I don't think you will need it in Cabo-

----------


## andynap

> This is a cool app.  So many apps are solutions looking for problems.  This one seems very useful.




Larr: do you see a lot of written Spanish in St. Louis that needs translation? LOL

----------


## Eddie

It could help avoid embarrassing "Occupado" situations.

----------


## andynap

Only if Cheri and Larry eat in a Cantina

----------


## JEK

Why do you have to ruin Larry's fun?  :)

----------


## Eddie

Maybe, without Word Lens, they wouldn't even know you can get food in a Cantina.

----------


## NYCFred

*You Tube Demo* 

Good to know Tiburon means Shark...LOL

----------


## amyb

Fred, I learned that too!

----------


## Larry

Andy, I can point the thing at the TV with the Spanish subtitles on and immediately translate into English--right here in St. Louis!

----------


## JEK

French will be available right after the New Year. The iPhone just gets better and better. CES starts 1/6 and the Verizon CEO will give the kickoff keynote. Wonder what news he will have?

----------


## andynap

> Andy, I can point the thing at the TV with the Spanish subtitles on and immediately translate into English--right here in St. Louis!




If it has Spanish subtitles it must be in English- right? Right in St. Louis too.  Yo- is this a remake of the movie Bananas?

----------


## Larry

Sí, señor Andynap se trata de un remake de Bananas!

----------


## andynap

> Sí, señor Andynap se trata de un remake de Bananas!




I can't read it, I don't have Word Lens.  :p  Where is george when we need him?

----------

